# Waxstock Auto Finesse Waxathon winner



## Ataxiasetesh

So as i was driving back home from Waxstock, which was so frakking awesome, i got a text saying that i won the Waxathon whilst i was there.

For those of you that didn't either attend or see the prize, here is a picture of everything i won.



I have to admit, i didn't have the first clue what was included in the prize. All i know is that i bought a single bottle of ObilTARate and got a single ticket. My friend pointed out to me that i had to fill it out so i did not expecting to win a single thing, as i have never ever won so much as a raffle before.

Auto Finesse were top dog and mailed me my prize, which was extremely well packaged.

I couldn't believe my eyes when i opened it to find that ammo box full to the brim with Auto Finesse Desire.....even more so i couldn't believe my ears when my brother looked it up and told me it was worth over £4k.

To be perfectly honest, i have no idea what i want to do with it lmao.

Still in shock.


----------



## Jonnybbad

well done enjoy the excellent auto finesse products


----------



## slineclean

gosh congrats guy , gos you were one luckily fella that day ( you should of brought a lotto ticket ) 

fair play to you and only 1 ticket!! It was a bonus entering the raffle but Im sure there were more people than me that more tickets in than me.

I put 12 in


----------



## smifeune

bloody hell congrats mate, i put 5 tickets in the pot aswell.

Tbh i wouldn't know what to do with it either


----------



## hobbs182

Congratz hope you enjoy it


----------



## Jord

Congrats, i'd assume it'd be quite difficult to sell on.. But you never know


----------



## slineclean

that wax will last you and all your family a life time ha ha


----------



## Scrim-1-

No need to post this really.

Going to make many people jealous.

























As you can tell I am :lol: enjoy it mate


----------



## Ataxiasetesh

Well if, in the unlikely event, someone offers me £4000 then I may get shot of it. I believe the normal pots of desire are limited to 500 pots so I can't imagine that there is more than 1 of these ammo boxes...


----------



## Bartl

Congratulations mate.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Ataxiasetesh said:


> Well if, in the unlikely event, someone offers me £4000 then I may get shot of it. I believe the normal pots of desire are limited to 500 pots so I can't imagine that there is more than 1 of these ammo boxes...


I'll offer you £100 and a normal size pot of desire :lol: that's the best I've got.

Desire isn't limited to 500 mate, it used to be but changed.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Ataxiasetesh said:


> Well if, in the unlikely event, someone offers me £4000 then I may get shot of it. I believe the normal pots of desire are limited to 500 pots so I can't imagine that there is more than 1 of these ammo boxes...


Congratulations mate. That is one seriously generous prize. Your one Very lucky person. 
They was limited to 500 not anymore.


----------



## Ataxiasetesh

Thanks guys. Don't think £100 is gonna cut it I'm afraid haha nice try though. Oh ok cleanyourcar.com must have some outdated information then. Either the. Or polished bliss I forget which ones says it.


----------



## Spoony

The ammo box is cool as. 

However is only worth what someone will pay. And nobody is going to pay 4 figures for it I doubt. 

Enjoy the prize, some nice gear there.


----------



## Goodylax

£200 over here....


----------



## danwel

Very very nice prize. No idea what you would get for it if you sold it but no doubt it would generate a lot of interest on eGay.

It is a very cool prize and by all accounts a very good wax


----------



## Ataxiasetesh

I think I am going to keep it. First thing iv ever won and tbh when it's eventually empty, probs be around 40 by then lol, I wanna keep the ammo box haha.

As I said. No idea how many of these things are around but there can't be many.


----------



## danwel

There is only 1 ammo box filled with Desire or any wax for that matter and it was produced for Waxstock.

I think you will be a lot older than 40 by the time yo get through it. maybe 40 in the next couple of lifetimes.


----------



## Ataxiasetesh

Haha yea you could be right there. Yeah figured as much. Def keeping it then haha


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Yeh I highly doubt you would ever use it all. Thats filled with 8 litres of desire!


----------



## danwel

Ataxiasetesh said:


> Haha yea you could be right there. Yeah figured as much. Def keeping it then haha


I dare say there are certain collectors that would love to have this in their collection although god only knows how much it is worth or whether someone would be willing to pay the retail price of 8 litres of Desire


----------



## southwest10

Congretz man


----------



## JMorty

Well done man, I'm very jelly.

The £4000 is the price it would cost to put that much desire in that box. The fact that it's a one off means it's worth a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Rascal_69

Nice. Lucky guy. 

Plenty of wax to use now. 

Enjoy


----------



## R14CKE

Congratulations enough wax to last a life time and more!


----------



## Ataxiasetesh

Thanks guys. Annoying thing is I got three other waxes too XD


----------



## Scrim-1-

Ataxiasetesh said:


> Thanks guys. Annoying thing is I got three other waxes too XD


Whats the other three waxes?


----------



## Ataxiasetesh

> Whats the other three waxes?


Yea i got Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax and Autoglym High Def wax months ago but at Waxstock i got Chemical guys XXX Hardcore wax lmao


----------



## Scrim-1-

Ataxiasetesh said:


> Yea i got Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax and Autoglym High Def wax months ago but at Waxstock i got Chemical guys XXX Hardcore wax lmao


Did you buy that from shop n shine?


----------



## brobbo

Why don't you empty half of it into pots and sell them. Will leave enough for you until you die lol


----------



## Ataxiasetesh

Scrim-1- said:


> Did you buy that from shop n shine?


That one i bought from Waxstock, yeah it might have been i cant really remember. They didn't have any at the actual Chem guys stand i know that lol


----------



## Auto Finesse

Glad it arrived safe and sound, I know Joe spend ages packaging it ( I think he was secretly hoping it wasn't getting claimed ha ha ) Im glad you appreciate it for what it is, I don't honestly know what its worth but I know the Desire alone plus the case and time spent decorating it would be well over 5k, however as others rightly say somethings only worth what someones willing to pay for it. This wax wasn't made for sale, it was always intended to give away, a bit of fun and to give someone something a bit different. The fact you won it on a single ticket goes to show you never know your luck on these things :thumbs: 

Please keep us informed on what you do with it, and if you do use it send us some pics 

James


----------



## Ataxiasetesh

Auto Finesse said:


> Glad it arrived safe and sound, I know Joe spend ages packaging it ( I think he was secretly hoping it wasn't getting claimed ha ha ) Im glad you appreciate it for what it is, I don't honestly know what its worth but I know the Desire alone plus the case and time spent decorating it would be well over 5k, however as others rightly say somethings only worth what someones willing to pay for it. This wax wasn't made for sale, it was always intended to give away, a bit of fun and to give someone something a bit different. The fact you won it on a single ticket goes to show you never know your luck on these things :thumbs:
> 
> Please keep us informed on what you do with it, and if you do use it send us some pics
> 
> James


Its ok you don't have to worry i was only leaning around 20% toward selling it in the first place but i have decided im keeping it for the simple reason that iv never won anything before and its the only one around. You guys rock. Cant wait for this weekend when i get a chance to do a full detail on my brothers new car. Keep an eye out in the showroom section guys, it will be my first write up.


----------



## MEH4N

Its a very nice prize, i'd display it on the living room table lol.


----------



## Ataxiasetesh

MEH4N said:


> Its a very nice prize, i'd display it on the living room table lol.


Ha yeah, i don't think i'd get away with that somehow haha


----------



## sm81

Buy good wax pots and start to sell some Desire for those who wants to try it.


----------

